# moins-disant



## Makuvka

Hola, alguien me puede ayudar con la traducción de l'offre la moins disante? Puede ser la más barata/económica?

Gracias


----------



## grandluc

A mi me parece que significa algo como " la propuesta menos interesante" pero no estoy seguro del todo...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Makuvka, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

- ¿la menos habladora? (la que menos atrae)
Sin garantía para la traducción ya que carecemos por completo del contexto: ¿Dónde se encuentra esta frase? ¿Cuál es el estilo?
 ¿Quién habla?...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

> =Makuvka;6632517]Hola, alguien me puede ayudar con la traducción de l'offre la moins disante? Puede ser la más barata/económica?


Hola:
Sí, se trata de *la oferta más barata* en una licitación o subasta. Ver aquí: http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&rlz=1T4GGIH_esES283ES283&q=%22moins+disante%22&btnG=Buscar&meta=lr%3Dlang_es%7Clang_fr

A no confundir con "_l'offre la_ _mieux disante_" que es la más ventajosa / la que tiene mejor relación calidad-precio:
"_il s'agit de l'offre la "mieux-disante", ou encore de celle offrant le meilleur rapport qualité/prix."_


----------



## Makuvka

Si, gracias a todos, me quedo con lo más barato. Empece a trabajar en una nueva empresa de depuradoras y potabilizadoras y saldra mas cosa de vocabulario 'raro')
Asi que no nos vamos a aburrir, jeje..
Una vez más, gracias por vuestras sugerencias!


----------



## 7espejos

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​ 

Hola a todos:

En un texto que habla sobre la importancia de la política frente a la economía aparece la siguiente frase: _Elle devra observer ainsi la règle du marché qui est basée sur la loi de l’offre et de la demande et oublier les politiques préférentielles vis-à-vis des pays qui en ont le plus besoin. __La règle du *moins-disant* social sera encore plus d’actualité, sauf si nos dirigeants savent dès maintenant mettre en oeuvre des mesures pour aider les petits groupements de producteurs._

¿Alguna idea sobre cómo traducir _moins-disant_? ¿La regla del menor postor social...?
 

¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aquí la definición de moins-disant:


> _n.m._ *moins-disant*, *moins-disants* Personne qui, dans une adjudication, fait l'offre la plus basse.
> 
> http://fr.thefreedictionary.com/moins-disant


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cecilio

Yo diría "la oferta más baja" o "la oferta menos atractiva", dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## policromo

Hola a todos! he seguido el hilo del post y sin embargo no llego a encontrar una buena traducción para "moins-disant" en el siguiente contexto: "Le principe du
moins-disant éthique n’est pas un facteur de protection des citoyens, ni même un facteur de progrès scientifique (...)", hablando de leyes de bioética.
Alguien puede ayudarme?
Gracias!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Se me ocurre, de forma general* el peor postor*.

Pero en el caso de esta frase, lo que no entiendo, Policromo, es cuál es el contexto exacto, y a qué o quiénes aluden cuando hablan del "principe du moins-disant éthique". ¿Hay alguna referencia anterior que debamos saber o nos pueda ayudar sobre este principio?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## kalimati

policromo said:


> Hola a todos! he seguido el hilo del post y sin embargo no llego a encontrar una buena traducción para "moins-disant" en el siguiente contexto: "Le principe du
> moins-disant éthique n’est pas un facteur de protection des citoyens, ni même un facteur de progrès scientifique (...)", hablando de leyes de bioética.
> Alguien puede ayudarme?
> Gracias!!!



Podría tratarse del "Principio del mal menor"?


----------



## fredinmad

Hola,



> La règle du moins-disant social



Aquí estamos hablando de "competencia social" (incluso a veces de "dumping social"): los actores económicos mejoran su competitividad gracias a la reducción de los costes sociales (bajando los sueldos, la protección social, etc). Al igual que en una negociación comercial van bajando los precios y gana el "menor postor", en un mecanismo de competencia social, el que "gana" es el que tiene la oferta más barata en materia social ("le moins-disant social"). El "*menor postor social*" inicialmente propuesto me parece lo más adecuado (a no ser que exista un término específico en español).



> Le principe du moins-disant éthique



La idea es la misma, pero en relación al respeto de las reglas éticas. ¿No sé si "el principio de la carrera hacia un nivel ético cada vez más bajo" (suena mal) o el "*principio del menor postor ético*"?


----------



## kalimati

Hola,

He encontrado este texto en la red, en una página de bioética pero desconociendo el contexto de la frase de policromo, es difícil decidirse.



> *Principio del mal menor*
> Lo  ético es promover siempre el bien pero hay ocasiones en las que nos  planteamos que todas las posibles soluciones a un problema tienen  inconvenientes éticos, que llevan a una situación de perplejidad a la  hora de decidir porque no se ve una opción mejor y de todos modos se  debe actuar porque de lo contrario el mal sería aún mayor.
> .../...
> http://www.bioetica-debat.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=63


----------



## policromo

¡Gracias por las respuestas! 

Amplío el contexto (es sobre leyes de bioética en Francia):" (...) les interdits posés par la loi montrent les limites et les dangers de certaines pratiques autorisées à l’étranger. Ce qui est techniquement possible n’est pas juridiquement souhaitable. Le principe du moins-disant éthique n’est pas un facteur de protection des citoyens, ni même un facteur de progrès scientifique, on l’a vu dans l’affaire Hwang."
Creo que la de kalimati es la que más armónica suena: "principio del mal menor ético", ¿qué les parece? Lo que no me gusta es cómo queda el adjetivo "ético", pero ahora que pienso, siendo que el contexto es bastante claro, tal vez podría sacarlo y alivianar la frase.

¡Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## fredinmad

policromo said:


> Creo que la de kalimati es la que más armónica suena: "principio del mal menor ético", ¿qué les parece?



Seguramente suena más "armónico" el "principio del mal menor" (="le principe du moindre mal") pero no tiene nada que ver con "le principe du moins-disant éthique". Se usa cuando todas las opciones que se ofrecen son malas (de un punto de vista ético), pero que no hacer nada es aún peor.

En tu ejemplo se está criticando la escalada hacia leyes cada vez menos "éticas". Siempre se usa para criticar una evolución hacia comportamientos o leyes menos éticas. 

Más ejemplos:


> Conseil d’Etat se garde de vouloir aligner la loi française sur les législations étrangères - dont beaucoup sont plus libérales - et ce, afin d’éviter ” le risque de surenchère vers le moins-disant éthique “. fuente





> Il permet de réfléchir sans se rallier au "moins-disant éthique" pour ouvrir des voies selon l'éthique du respect dans notre société d'aujourd'hui et... fuente





> Le « dumping juridique » et le « moins-disant éthique » font recette dans tous les champs couverts par la biomédecine fuente



Debe de haber una traducción pero no doy con ella...

Igual te sirve "el principio del nivel ético más bajo":



> Con esa lógica, siempre habría que armonizar internacionalmente las leyes *al nivel ético más bajo*, adaptando cada una de ellas a las del país en el que hubiera mayor relajación en ese punto. fuente


----------



## policromo

OK fredinmad, entonces sería algo como el principio del "peor es nada", no? Ahora entiendo mejor la frase, y si bien tampoco encuentro una traducción, al menos puedo recuperar el sentido.
¡Gracias!


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

Personalmente elegiría 'el principio de la rebaja ética', pero seguramente existan opciones más acertadas.

Saludos,

MDG


----------



## totor

En mi texto* no alcanzo a percibir si su uso remite a su literalidad o a su sentido pleno (aunque me inclino más por lo primero):

_…la rhétorique onusienne – caracterisée par la recherche du consensus au prix du *'moins disant'* – ne contribue pas à la clarté du propos._

* Gilbert Rist, _Le développement. Histoire d'une croyance occidentale_.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

Creo que se refiere realmente a que la ONU solo intenta contentar a las grandes potencias (las que la financian)  y si tiene que tomar una resolución tomará la propuesta *menos arriesgada* posible, la que no molestará a nadie.

Ninguna idea sobre la traducción, lo siento.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

No te preocupes por la traducción, Martine, lo que me interesa es entender el sentido.

Gracias, y un beso.


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> si tiene que tomar una resolución tomará la propuesta *menos arriesgada* posible


Lo cual me hace pensar en *la apuesta menos riesgosa*. Habría que buscar por el lado de la _atenuación_, del _mal menor_, de la _salida menos costosa_.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aquí la frase entera, el enlace al texto, y la fuente del artículo:


> La multiplicité des mesures que comportent ces diverses « stratégies » n’en facilite guère une présentation succincte, et la « rhétorique onusienne », caractérisée par la recherche du consensus au prix du « moins disant », ne contribue pas à la clarté du propos.
> 
> 
> PAUVRETÉ ET SOUFFRANCE: UNE PERSPECTIVE AFRICAINE
> STRATÉGIE DE LA LUTTE CONTRE LA PAUVRETÉ : SLOGAN OU ALIBI ?
> Max Kupelesa Ilunga SJ
> http://www.sjweb.info/documents/sjs/pj/docs_pdf/PJ87_fra.pdf


La lectura del texto fuente de la cita (ya que no contábamos con ninguna explicación del contexto) me parece imprescindible.

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Aquí la frase entera, el enlace al texto, y la fuente del artículo


No, Gévy, ésa no es la frase entera ni la fuente.

Como dije en mi primer post, la fuente es


totor said:


> * Gilbert Rist, _Le développement. Histoire d'une croyance occidentale_.


Como muchas veces me ocurre, pienso que más contexto que el que doy es innecesario y hasta redundante.

La frase completa es:

_La multiplicité des mesures que comportent ces diverses "stratégies"_ [bonne gouvernance, plans de lutte contre la pauvreté, croissance favorable aux pauvres, mieux faire fonctionner les marchés en faveur des pauvres, etc.] _n'en facilite guère une présentation succincte, et la rhétorique onusienne – caractérisée par la recherche du consensus au prix du "moins disant" – ne contribue pas à la clarté du propos, pour utiliser une litote_.

Es posible que mi autor haya tomado esa frase de Max Ilunga, pero también es posible lo contrario, que Ilunga la haya tomado de Rist (la edición original de _Le développement. Histoire d'une croyance occidentale,_ es de 2007. No he podido encontrar la obra de Ilunga en la base de datos mundial, WorldCat).

El libro, como su título lo indica, es una fuerte crítica a los cincuenta años de 'ayuda al desarrollo', que han dejado a los países ricos más ricos de lo que eran, y a los países pobres más pobres de lo que eran.

Vuelvo a decir, para centrar las cosas, que mi problema no es tanto la traducción de _moins disant_ sino saber si a vuestro juicio Rist remite a su sentido pleno o a su literalidad, vale decir: en este caso específico, ¿_moins disant_ es el menor (o peor) postor, o simplemente el que menos habla?

Tengamos en cuenta, además, que _moins disant_ está entre comillas y sin guión.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

totor said:


> ¿_moins disant_ es el menor (o peor) postor , o simplemente el que menos habla?


La ecuación es sencilla: en la ONU solo cuentan 5 países, los que tienen veto, los demás pueden decir misa o recitar la Biblia en verso o argumentar durante días y semanas no tiene ningún tipo de importancia. Todo se reduce pues a la adopción de la resolución que menos molestará a estos 5. Si la resolución es propuesta por uno del grupo se cuidará no molestar a los otros 4. Dicho de otra manera se tomará las decisiones _a minima_, o, como hemos dicho swift y yo, la menos arriesgada o riesgosa para los interses de estos 5.

El mejor postor es el que va más lejos, el _moins-disant_ es el que menos ofrece, el que se queda corto, el que no puja para obtener una resolución más completa y que abarque todos los aspectos del problema.


----------



## totor

Gracias Martine, tu explicación es muy clara y no deja lugar a dudas.

Gracias también a José.

Besos para todos.


----------

